# Utah County Upland Bird Dog Trainers.



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I have my first Bird Dog a Pudelpointer, and am trying to train him. I was wondering if any one knew of a trainer in Provo Area, that would work with me and the dog to help make sure I don't screw it up. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Give Tyce Erickson a call. He spent some time with one of my dogs and she'll hold her point all day long. I've heard he's good at force fetching dogs as well.

http://www.utahbirddogtraining.com/2.html


----------

